# British String Quartets - Maggini box set



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm sure quite a number of you have this collection of British string quartets, recorded by the Maggini Quartet. I'm fortunate to own it and am working my way through it slowly. Do you have any favourite, perhaps overlooked works to suggest? I'm most familiar with Britten. The others less so. Curious to hear your thoughts and recommendations. 
Cheers!


----------

